# Improving Gaming Graphics Base Score



## Deleted030911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey people out there in the internet, I wanted to know how many of you have the spore game and cant play because of your Gaming Graphics base score is less than 3.0, OK maybe your not playing spore but I'm sure that for a reason you ended up here and you want to know how to improve your Gaming Graphics base score that you got from Windows Experience Index, Well I do to... Can somebody out there explain how to get a better score or why not... I have a 2.5 and I have an hp pavilion laptop. I want to play Spore but every time I start Spore Windows says error bla bla bla and It may be because my base score is 2.5 and the minimum has to be 3.0 and the recommended to play Spore is 4.0. My other scores are processor 4.8, memory ram 4.9, graphics 3.9, gaming graphics 2.5, primary hard disk 5.2. Please help me!!!!ray:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Im sorry to say that you can't upgrade your laptops graphics card

If you want to sell your laptop and get a better one, I can recommend this one.

ASUS M51 Series M51TA-X2 NoteBook
$899.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220349

Graphics card ATI 3650 (score of a round 5.5 in windows base score for gaming graphics)
2.2gz dual core (AMD)
4 gigs ram
250 hard drive
Vista 64bit


----------



## Deleted030911 (Jan 10, 2009)

I already installed spore with the code and everything... will it work if I reinstall it in another computer.... besides isn't there anyway to upgrade my computer? It's a hp pavilion dv6910us entertainment notebook PC... but it's a notebook not a pc.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh boy upgrading it eh?
don't bother

just sell your laptop for about $200 less than you bought it and buy the laptop i reccomended

you can play crysis on medium to low settings on it


----------

